# 14' Valco deep v conversion COMPLETE w/ pics



## LMBDave (Sep 3, 2013)

Bought this 14' valco off a guy on craigslist for $300, it was a little rough when I got it, but the potential was endless. It is 14' 6" from stern to bow, and it has a 65" beam. I put about another $150 and a week of work into it and I think it came out looking pretty good. The boat does not leak a drop and it is incredibly stable in the water.

This is what it looked like when I bought it for $300:




Then I got to work on it:








































































This is what it looks like now:

























What's it worth now?


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks awesome, I love the lines on Valco's


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 10, 2013)

Latest addition to the the boat...45lb thrust Minn Kota Edge bow mount with a custom made motor mount. For those of you who have wondered how to install a bow mount trolling motor onto a boat that only has a thin gunwale, this is one way to do it.












After test fitting the board, I treated it with a water proofing wood stain and then carpeted it to make it look nice.
Then I mounted the motor with 2" stainless steel leg bolts.


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 18, 2013)

So more new stuff that i added to the boat.

Front pedestal seat, livewell, rod racks, and a trailer.










(I added the ruler.)











Picked up the trailer on Craigslist for $350, it was in really nice condition when I got it, but I did install a brand new winch, tongue jack and wiring harness.

She's pretty much completely finished now, still waiting on some decals for the side of the boat.


----------



## HendersonPhoto (Sep 13, 2014)

Hopefully you're still alive and floating...  
How did you attach the wood stringers in the nose section?
Any problems with the weight transferring to the floor on just the 2X4 uprights?


----------



## LMBDave (Oct 14, 2015)

HendersonPhoto said:


> Hopefully you're still alive and floating...
> How did you attach the wood stringers in the nose section?
> Any problems with the weight transferring to the floor on just the 2X4 uprights?



Its hard to tell from the pictures, but the stringers in the nose are actually metal and I believe them to be factory. I am still alive and well thank you for your concern, I've done many boat conversions and this one is still my favorite, I actually still own the boat and fish it on a regular basis, it is still holding strong and is very stable even with two people.


----------

